# Eating while lying down



## oyalhi

My dog, Shadow, 10mo, likes to eat his food while lying on his stomach. He is not a lazy dog, but just likes to eat that way for some reason. When my girlfriend took him to the vet, she said (the vet) that it is not good for dogs to eat lying down especially on their stomach, they may get (acid) reflux. She suggested that we get elevated dog feeders / bowl holders so that he does not have to eat from the floor or eat lying down.

I have not thought about this before; however, when I think about it now, dogs/wolfs/lions etc, all eat from the floor getting their heads down. Therefore, it should not be a problem for a dog to eat from the bowl on the floor.

Any ideas? Could they get acid reflux from eating with their heads down or eating lying down on their stomach?


----------



## Elaine

If your dog wants to eat lying down, let him; nothing wrong with it. As someone that's had reflux and had to put an old dog down due to it: lying down won't cause reflux. Reflux has to do with a poor sphinctor and if you have a bad one, then position can be a problem, otherwise, not.


----------



## Stosh

Our last gsd Omy, always ate lying down and never had any problem. I've read that elevated feeders are not good and may contribute to bloat- others say it can prevent bloat. Is your dog suffering from acid reflux? I'd let him eat on the ground if he wants to


----------



## jakeandrenee

I have trained Jake to eat in a platz......it takes him ummmmm 2minutes MAX to eat, I don't see how that could cause a problem. I have also heard that raised bowls can contribute to bloat...


----------



## oyalhi

Thanks for all the replies. What is a bloat? (English is not my native tong).


----------



## jakeandrenee

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0cTqAQ&usg=AFQjCNE1jX25JSalrEGp-Bu3U41aAbEoXg


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

I've fed mine from elevated bowls for years, never had a problem. There are benefits from doing so. However, if you have a dog who's experienced bloat, or is a speed-eater, it would not be advisable to feed from elevated bowls.


----------



## oyalhi

jakeandrenee said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...0cTqAQ&usg=AFQjCNE1jX25JSalrEGp-Bu3U41aAbEoXg


Thanks for the link, I had no idea about this. Good to be informed.

I look at the symptoms and the first day I got him his heartbeat was high, his stomach was like a stone bloated, drinking excessively, had heavy and rapid panting etc. I read the forums and concluded that it was just the stress because it was his first day in a home with different people after 10 months. But those symptoms are also signs of bloat. Maybe he had a mild case of bloat I don't know, and he could have died. The first day that I got him.

Now, though, I will be paranoid.


----------



## oyalhi

Kelly's Buddy said:


> I've fed mine from elevated bowls for years, never had a problem. There are benefits from doing so. However, if you have a dog who's experienced bloat, or is a speed-eater, it would not be advisable to feed from elevated bowls.


My dog, I think, is Valentinno Rossi of eating fast


----------



## chicagojosh

i heard elevated food bowls can be a cause of bloat. so i'd maybe steer clear of those too


----------



## eddie1976E

I have always heard that elevating the bowl is good to reduce chances of bloat. I know the giant breed owners, Great Danes, wolfhounds, etc...feed from elevated bowls.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund

oyalhi said:


> Thanks for the link, I had no idea about this. Good to be informed.
> 
> I look at the symptoms and the first day I got him his heartbeat was high, his stomach was like a stone bloated, drinking excessively, had heavy and rapid panting etc. I read the forums and concluded that it was just the stress because it was his first day in a home with different people after 10 months. But those symptoms are also signs of bloat. Maybe he had a mild case of bloat I don't know, and he could have died. The first day that I got him.
> 
> Now, though, I will be paranoid.


I'm pretty sure if it was bloat your dog would be dead right now. I don't think it corrects itself. I believe it has to be corrected by surgery.


----------



## BergerAllemand

*2 Oversized GS eating laying down*

It's strange but true: my 2 biggest GS ever (Gunther who died in 2000 and Feroce who is very much alive and well)...both of them gigantic, tall and about 130 pounds and pure breds. 

For some odd reason both of them had the same behavior, eating laying down. Not sure if this has anything to do with size since my normal sized GS never did it. 

I always let them do it. I don't know if there is anything wrong with that. But dogs know what's good and bad for them - or at lest they do when brought up in the wild. So I trust them to do the right thing. 

I saw a coyote eat out of one of my dogs' bowls recently and he was laying down too. Now, no I do not feed coyotes, but that one jumped the fence and found the food. I was a bit shocked, but he got up and left right before my dogs spotted him and chased him out of the property. THat was weird, but then, if a coyote does it, why not a GS?


----------



## Dejavu

I wouldn't worry about a dog eating lying down. My 3 year-old girl eats like that ever since she was like 7 or 8 months, never had a problem!
My previous GSD also did it for 7 years, never had a problem related to it either. They both have been big tall girls though!

About bloating, make sure you read this sticky! : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/85892-help-needed-bloat-must-read-gsd-owners.html


----------



## GSD Fan

oyalhi said:


> My dog, Shadow, 10mo, likes to eat his food while lying on his stomach. He is not a lazy dog, but just likes to eat that way for some reason. When my girlfriend took him to the vet, she said (the vet) that it is not good for dogs to eat lying down especially on their stomach, they may get (acid) reflux. She suggested that we get elevated dog feeders / bowl holders so that he does not have to eat from the floor or eat lying down.
> 
> I have not thought about this before; however, when I think about it now, dogs/wolfs/lions etc, all eat from the floor getting their heads down. Therefore, it should not be a problem for a dog to eat from the bowl on the floor.
> 
> Any ideas? Could they get acid reflux from eating with their heads down or eating lying down on their stomach?


I hope I don't get bashed for this, but . . .

Why are you questioning your vet? I mean, what's the point of taking the dog to the vet if you question what your vet tells you because you have different thoughts? If your vet gets stuff wrong and you have a good reason to think they get stuff wrong, then you should go to another vet.

I'd listen to my vet and tell her or him my concerns. I'm not saying the good folks here don't know anything or what they're talking about, but a vet is, in most cases without a doubt, qualified to deal with these situations.


----------



## JKlatsky

Argos eats laying down. Always has. 

Bloat is currently thought to have a genetic component. DH had Mastiffs before we got the GSDs. We never did elevated bowls. Small meals, at least 2 a day, kept quiet before and after eating for at least 30 minutes. No one that we have has ever bloated. The newest study out on bloat I believe suggests not to use elevated bowls, and to add some canned or homecooked food to kibble.


----------



## Shadow's mum

Sorry, hope I don't get in trouble either, but I have to agree with GSD Fan. Why ask for your vets advice if your not going to listen.
My nieces gsd used to eat lying down- reason he had/has bad legs. The elevated feeder was used to help build muscle. There are many reasons why your vet may have suggested getting your dog up to eat. If your still unsure ask your vet their reasoning behind their suggestion.


----------



## oyalhi

GSD Fan said:


> I hope I don't get bashed for this, but . . .
> 
> Why are you questioning your vet? I mean, what's the point of taking the dog to the vet if you question what your vet tells you because you have different thoughts? If your vet gets stuff wrong and you have a good reason to think they get stuff wrong, then you should go to another vet.
> 
> I'd listen to my vet and tell her or him my concerns. I'm not saying the good folks here don't know anything or what they're talking about, but a vet is, in most cases without a doubt, qualified to deal with these situations.


In my opinion vets will tell me anything to make money, and not care for the long and healthy life of the animals we love. Their priority is to make money, my priority is to have my pet live long and healthy.

In the US or similar developed countries have all kinds of vets, some to make just money, some to really care about the animals, some in between. You have a wider option to choose a vet who suits you. Most of the vets here (in Turkey) "I believe" are on the money making side. You go to one vet, they offer this brand, another offers another brand and they both say bad things about the other product and how good their products really are. I just don't trust them.

This forum is not my only source of information, though I value each and every opinion, I read, I learn, I filter and choose a direction that I think is correct and suits my and my dog.

By the way, I don't trust the doctors here (in Turkey) either for the same exact reason


----------



## oyalhi

Shadow's mum said:


> Sorry, hope I don't get in trouble either, but I have to agree with GSD Fan.  Why ask for your vets advice if your not going to listen.
> My nieces gsd used to eat lying down- reason he had/has bad legs. The elevated feeder was used to help build muscle. There are many reasons why your vet may have suggested getting your dog up to eat. If your still unsure ask your vet their reasoning behind their suggestion.


My gf did ask, vet says it will give her an acid flux and in the long run it will really hurt the dog and have stomach problems. Though I have (or had) no idea about this, I thought it is just plain bull. I still think so. In my opinion, the vet just said it so that they could sell the elevated bowl set to my gf. I am not going to use the elevated bowl set and returning it.


----------



## oyalhi

JKlatsky said:


> Argos eats laying down. Always has.
> 
> Bloat is currently thought to have a genetic component. DH had Mastiffs before we got the GSDs. We never did elevated bowls. Small meals, at least 2 a day, kept quiet before and after eating for at least 30 minutes. No one that we have has ever bloated. The newest study out on bloat I believe suggests not to use elevated bowls, and to add some canned or homecooked food to kibble.


I am planning to switch to raw in couple of months. In the mean time I am researching how, what, when, where etc. During this period I wanted to give Shadow Orijen brand food, but they don't have it here in Turkey, another choice Innova, they don't have it either. Orijen have an Turkish internet site, so I called them up and made fuss, why make internet site if you're not going to sell? We'll see.

p.s. We are feeding him 3 times a day.


----------



## oyalhi

Dejavu said:


> I wouldn't worry about a dog eating lying down. My 3 year-old girl eats like that ever since she was like 7 or 8 months, never had a problem!
> My previous GSD also did it for 7 years, never had a problem related to it either. They both have been big tall girls though!
> 
> About bloating, make sure you read this sticky! : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/85892-help-needed-bloat-must-read-gsd-owners.html


The sticky is 23 pages long . But thanks for pointing out, I have started reading it.


----------



## kiya

All 3 of my dogs eat laying down. The 2 girls usually will eat dinner standing breakfast laying down, my male eats both of his meals laying down. I was always told elevated bowls are bad with dogs that are prone to bloat.
Also there is nothing wrong with questioning your vet, they are humans and don't always know everything.


----------



## GSD Fan

oyalhi said:


> In my opinion vets will tell me anything to make money, and not care for the long and healthy life of the animals we love. Their priority is to make money, my priority is to have my pet live long and healthy.
> 
> In the US or similar developed countries have all kinds of vets, some to make just money, some to really care about the animals, some in between. You have a wider option to choose a vet who suits you. Most of the vets here (in Turkey) "I believe" are on the money making side. You go to one vet, they offer this brand, another offers another brand and they both say bad things about the other product and how good their products really are. I just don't trust them.
> 
> *This forum is not my only source of information, though I value each and every opinion, I read, I learn, I filter and choose a direction that I think is correct and suits my and my dog.*
> 
> By the way, I don't trust the doctors here (in Turkey) either for the same exact reason


That's excellent! Also, I hope I didn't come across as harsh or anything.


----------



## oyalhi

GSD Fan said:


> That's excellent! Also, I hope I didn't come across as harsh or anything.


 Nope, not at all. I welcome all comments and criticism. I hope I did not


----------



## GSD Fan

oyalhi said:


> Nope, not at all. I welcome all comments and criticism. I hope I did not


No sir, you didn't.


----------



## Dejavu

I agree with what oyalhi said, it's not about questioning your vet, but you might find something that suits your dog or your situation better.

Our current vet is excellent, but I have for example run across others that have made suggestions or prescribed stuff that made me go "Ehhh?? Are you really a vet??". There was one who was telling me to give my dog Tylenol, the usual ones trying to make you feed your dog only and ONLY the brand they were selling saying the others were garbage...

Even if your vet is the best of the best and you trust them blindly (I actually do this with my current vet), you might find once you get home that what they suggested didn't quite work for your dog. Not their fault, either your dog or his body didn't agree to it.
In my past visit my pup was prescribed a certain kind of kibble to aid in healing her upset tummy. Luckily I got a pretty small sample bag, cause she didn't eat it. Not because she wasn't hungry, she was just never fond of kibble and refused to eat it. What was I to do? Give her a boiled bland diet of course.
It wasn't the vet's fault, and I never questioned that, even if I had my doubts about my dog eating it.

Plus it never hurts to ask other people about their experiences and someone might know of something better that does work but your vet has never heard of.

ok, please excuse me if I rant too much and it makes no sense. Painkillers do funny stuff to my brain I think.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Regen does that sometimes, too. It's never had a negative impact on her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

My 6mo old also eats lying down, he does this the majority of the time.


----------

